# Import Ipad



## killers460 (19 Juillet 2010)

Alors voilà je sais que c'est un sujet traité beaucoup de fois mais j'ai pas de réponses claire
Alors voilà je pars vendredi pour Hawaï mais je fait un stop de 5 jours à San Francisco et je souhaiterais acheter l'ipad mais voilà l'ipad sort en belgique le jour que je pars est-ce que je ferais mieux de l'acheter à SF ou une fois rentré??


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

Si tu en trouves à SF, pourquoi ne pas l'acheter là-bas en effet. C'est le même appareil donc je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait poser problème pour l'achat. 

Pense à bien à demander son activation par contre, car il faut le brancher au moins une fois à un ordi avant toute utilisation.


----------



## killers460 (20 Juillet 2010)

Je pars avec un MacBook ça devrait aller non ??


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

Donc, aucun souci, tu le branche sur le MacBook et il sera activé. Vérifie que tu es connecté à internet soit à ton hôtel, chez des amis ou dans un resto et tout se fera sans soucis. Voir demande directement à l'Apple Store d'utiliser leur WIFI pour l'activer


----------



## MacSedik (20 Juillet 2010)

salut,
Penses aussi à la prise 10W, en effet la forme des prise US et française ne sont pas les mêmes. donc a ton retour en France achètes-toi une prise française ou un adaptateur US-->Fr, si jamais tu préfères recharger l'iPad par la prise murale que par l'Ordi.


----------



## killers460 (20 Juillet 2010)

Les chargeurs iphone ne suffisent-ils pas ??


----------



## MacSedik (20 Juillet 2010)

les chargeurs iPhone c'est des 5W et ceux des iPad des 10W donc ça te demandera plus de temps à recharger et je pense (cela n'engage que moi) ce n'est pas bon pour la batterie de l'iPad.


----------



## killers460 (20 Juillet 2010)

OK merci et je pense que je vais le prendre à SF vu la différence de prix


----------



## MacSedik (20 Juillet 2010)

Oui je rejoins gwen, je pense aussi que c'est mieux de le prendre aux States.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

Pour la prise, un adaptateur a 3&#8364; a acheter en France suffit. Voir, si tu as déjà un chargeur, l'embout de la pris est interchangeable facilement.


----------

